# What results will get if I breed -Fantail/white



## CharlieGirl

I received 6 new birds recently ( you can see some of them in my albums section) 

I already had Whites but now I'm introducing some color. 
Does anyone know what color would I get if I mated "this hen" with an all white


----------



## Print Tippler

well, that hen looks like silver velvet, would need a picture of the flights and tail would help. Anyways, assume your whites are recessive white you could get any. Recessive white masks the color and pattern of what the pigeon really is. So your white pigeon could genetically be a blue bar. So its unable to be told.


----------



## rudolph.est

White fantails are especially difficult to predict. I once bred a black, black pied, black tailmark, blue tailmark and blue check pied from a white fantail hen x blue bar homer cock.

The reason white is so difficult is the way they were bred. Recessive white is a simple recessive, and breeding whites should be easy, but before these genes were figured out, people used to breed together pied birds (with varying amounts of white) in order to increase the amount of white in their birds, this means that all of these pied genes could still hiding underneath the recessive white.

The hen is definitely a dilute blue though, as Logan commented.


----------



## CharlieGirl

So you'd call this color dilute blue, or silver velvet ? 

basically its a roll of the dice with any bird I breed with my whites. 
Great , I love surprises. hahaha 



Here's a better pic (i hope) 













Any suggestions on where to go to learn more about Pigeon genetics ? Something easy to understand.


----------



## CharlieGirl

Ok next question , lol yes I'm full of them. 

how should I best keep track of my results? 
on paper? I was thinking an spread sheet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Silver is the name for dilute blue  Velvet is a nickname for the pattern your bird has (t-pattern).


I write down my breeding stuff on paper because I can just take the book out there with me (even though I have a laptop, haha) but a spread sheet would work just as nicely!


----------



## CharlieGirl

Thanks Mary . Thats one of my new birds from indianFantail22. She's so cute. 

Yeah paper would be a good idea , could always be transferred to computer later. 
I already see how I could lose track quickly if I dont keep even a general list of who's who . 

Thanks for the tips .
I've been reading lots of your past and present posts, very educational. You know what your doing, thats for sure. Me not so much, but then again, we just have them for pets and pupils for my photography lessons, hehehe 

Thanks again,
CG


----------



## spirit wings

you can use paper and write it down..and then scan it and it will be on your pc.


----------



## CharlieGirl

yeahhh I didnt think of that.


----------



## re lee

If you are using a white cock over the silver You could get mismarked birds In blue. silver. And perhaps 1 or 2 solid whites. Where you could use any of the better quality young back over white or other colors as wanted. Reseting any color line is just a few generations of breeding So have fun breed away.


----------



## Print Tippler

wait what? the only way you could get white would be if the hen was split for recessive white. I'm assuming the whites are recessive white and not ash red **** grizzles bred to white. Why would you assume mismarks? The only way you could get more silvers were if by chance the cock was carrying silver, or happened to be silver.


----------



## re lee

Print Tippler said:


> wait what? the only way you could get white would be if the hen was split for recessive white. I'm assuming the whites are recessive white and not ash red **** grizzles bred to white. Why would you assume mismarks? The only way you could get more silvers were if by chance the cock was carrying silver, or happened to be silver.


WAIT I raised fantails And I raised white racers AND I raised several other breeds over a 50 year time. Get in the loft do the breeding And see what colors happen. AND mismarked birds can be blue showing white Black showing white white showing black ECT. You Or anybody here does not know the hidden color on the hen But the seen color We all see The cock if white and set to white can still strong throw in just white. I have raised several whites off white cock over colored hen. And plenty of pied and mismarked birds. And a few near whites with 1 or 2 colored feathers. IN the loft breeding the birds you find out what you get. I never said all youg could be white But 1 or 2 could Never know But i sure have raised those 1 and 2 per mating on colored birds Along with the mismarks pieds ect.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Fantails have a lot of piebald in them. It is likely the white bird is carrying piebald or is a heavily splashed bird itself. I have a solid white Indian Fantail that is not recessive white as it produced a tailmark when mated to a recessive white. It's not **** grizzle either. The eyes are black. So it's just an extreme piebald bird to the point of covering the whole thing. I also discovered one of my Indian Fan cockbird is dilute underneath the recessive white because he had a kid with a homer and produced two silvers. So anything can be hiding under that white. Indian Fans come in a ton of colors and they're always in the process of getting more established and recognized.


----------



## re lee

MaryOfExeter said:


> Fantails have a lot of piebald in them. It is likely the white bird is carrying piebald or is a heavily splashed bird itself. I have a solid white Indian Fantail that is not recessive white as it produced a tailmark when mated to a recessive white. It's not **** grizzle either. The eyes are black. So it's just an extreme piebald bird to the point of covering the whole thing. I also discovered one of my Indian Fan cockbird is dilute underneath the recessive white because he had a kid with a homer and produced two silvers. So anything can be hiding under that white. Indian Fans come in a ton of colors and they're always in the process of getting more established and recognized.


Is the white a cock bird Sounds as it should be. AND it could be carrying tailmark. So that could be why it raised a tailmarked bird. Just like other birds of different colors can throw a perfect marked bird of a different color set. If you look at it hidden behind every pigeon is a different color. But when setting the color over time the color breeds rather true. Not many people raise fantails for a mismark or pied look. But use color cross for improved Quality at times. And Any Quality bird no matter the color can still win shows. Tailmark is hard enough to control with both marked birds And a split bird would just about have to be split for tailmark.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I have no idea which one is the "mock recessive white". They all look the same....white with bull eyes. I was incredibly surprised when a baby popped up with a few ash-red (?) tailmark feathers.


----------



## CharlieGirl

errr are we all speaking English here ? LOL 

Talk about lost. 
I have not clue what you all are talking about, but I will definitely post pix of my results. 

Seems that the hen in question , may have a crush on one of the birds that she came with. She's all over him, but I think he's more interested in another bird.


----------



## CharlieGirl

Here is the male she seems to pay most attention to

But he seems to always dance and put on a show for this bird , ( who I thought was male)


----------

